# Father's Day weekend...airplane time



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2019)

Next weekend is Father's Day weekend here in North America. If the weather is decent I will be attending the Flyfest event at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum on Saturday followed by a trip to Tillsonburg Ontario on the Sunday where the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association will be having a flyin and open house.

With any luck both events may attract a.guest or two but even if it is just the "locals" that is okay by me.

Let the season begin! I have to start collecting 2019 photos for my next photo thread.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, must be aviation events today in the area. 100% cloud cover and rain by lunch today and all the way into Monday. Scrap my plan of Hamilton and Tillsonburg.


----------



## special ed (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2019)

Raining here too Jeff, but Happy Fathers day. Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2019)

The weather Gods have smiled and brought brilliant sunshine this morning so I will be heading to Tillsonburg Ontario to visit with the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association for their open house. Hoping for a few visitors to break up what will otherwise be a sea of yellow paint!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2019)

Brilliant sunshine ?
Ah, yes, I vaguely remember that stuff !!!
Have a good one Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2019)

When I left home this morning it was sunny. I arrived at tillsonburg under 100% cloud and it has just started to rain. All I can say is firetruck less the iretr. You can figure it out.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2019)

Sounds like here - been raining for the past three weeks, virtually non-stop, According to the weather forecast, it's supposed to be 'Light rain showers', but it's been p*ssing down, and I swear an Arc just floated past my window !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 16, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant sunshine ?
> Ah, yes, I vaguely remember that stuff !!!


THAT'S why at least some of your ancestors emigrated to the colonies!!! You just picked the wrong branch to be born into.

Would you like a picture of the Arkansas sun...just to remind you?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2019)

No, it might blind me !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2019)

D*mn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No sea of Harvards? That is painful.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2019)

at6 said:


> D*mn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No sea of Harvards? That is painful.


Did not even take my camera out of the bag.

Jeff


----------

